# Newborn Chick Struggling to Breathe... Help!



## SierraJuliet (May 10, 2017)

We have a batch of chicks that have been hatching under the hen for a few days. This is the first time we have hatched eggs naturally. One of the eggs hatched last night and the chick has mucus coming out of its mouth and it is struggling to breathe. We removed it from the brooding pen and have been keeping it with us for the last few hours in case it's something contagious, but no change has occurred and I have spent hours searching for similar symptoms on the internet to no avail. The chick is approximately 23 hours old at this point- is there anything that we can do?


----------



## mustangrooster (May 10, 2017)

SierraJuliet said:


> We have a batch of chicks that have been hatching under the hen for a few days. This is the first time we have hatched eggs naturally. One of the eggs hatched last night and the chick has mucus coming out of its mouth and it is struggling to breathe. We removed it from the brooding pen and have been keeping it with us for the last few hours in case it's something contagious, but no change has occurred and I have spent hours searching for similar symptoms on the internet to no avail. The chick is approximately 23 hours old at this point- is there anything that we can do?




Oh, no.

I had a chick hatch in the incubator that was like that; struggling to breathe, some weird mucus coming out of its mouth, and a very very sticky chick. I don't know how it happened or what caused it, as all the others were fine. 

I tried with a lot of effort to save it, but the little fella died.

Hm, is your chick sticky?


----------



## Dozclan12 (May 10, 2017)

Good question about it being sticky.   If there was a lot of thick sticky stuff in the shell, and the chick pipped where there was a lot, it could have inhaled some of the thick goo.  I haven't ever seen this, just the thick goo.  I've had chicks already be dead in shell because it had pipped in the the thick of this stuff, but of course didn't see anything like that because it had already passed.  Let's hope your chick will be able to get rid of that, and be ok!


----------



## Duluthralphie (May 10, 2017)

SierraJuliet said:


> We have a batch of chicks that have been hatching under the hen for a few days. This is the first time we have hatched eggs naturally. One of the eggs hatched last night and the chick has mucus coming out of its mouth and it is struggling to breathe. We removed it from the brooding pen and have been keeping it with us for the last few hours in case it's something contagious, but no change has occurred and I have spent hours searching for similar symptoms on the internet to no avail. The chick is approximately 23 hours old at this point- is there anything that we can do?




You own eggs or eggs from somewhere else?


----------



## SierraJuliet (May 10, 2017)

It is not sticky. The shell was pretty red on the inside when it hatched compared to the others though. They are my own eggs- Serama Silkie crosses.


----------



## Bogtown Chick (May 10, 2017)

Do you have a baby bulb syringe? You can try suctioning the mucous out of its airway.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 10, 2017)

Sounds like MG to me. Were the eggs treated proir to incubation and is you bator cleaned and disinfected between hatches?


----------



## Dozclan12 (May 11, 2017)

Eggs were hatched from under a hen.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 11, 2017)

Still could be MG most respiratory from hatched chicks is.  Usually though there would be more than one chick with the issue.


----------



## Dozclan12 (May 11, 2017)

True..also thought of this..it could have hit a big ol blood vessel..but then, I guess the mucous would be more reddish.  

While I'm here..can anyone tell me how to start a new thread??   I am probably staring it in the face on here...but....can't figure it out.  :/


----------



## Southern by choice (May 11, 2017)

Dozclan12 said:


> While I'm here..can anyone tell me how to start a new thread??


Go to the section you want to post in 
*Chickens - BYC CONVERSION
once there there will be a brown box in the upper right corner that says post new thread*
*Click on that*
*give your thread a title*
*write your content *
*hit post reply*


----------



## SierraJuliet (May 11, 2017)

I have another chick exhibiting similar symptoms this morning now. This one is two days old. Again, Isolated from the remainder of the chickens. The mucus is clear, the nasal passages are clear, and it's just coming out of the beak. If it is MG, what would the next steps be? I have four adult chickens, all from the same original breeder, all healthy and never exhibiting any symptoms of illness, and all I've had since they were less that two months old (the youngest is a little older than a year now).


----------



## Duluthralphie (May 11, 2017)

If you suspect MG, I would separate the the birds. I would also destroy all eggs, MG can be transmitted both ways.

Have all you birds tested, if they are positive destroy them.  You could very destroying your whole flock.

You would have to disinfect everything before bringing birds back in.  When you bought the parents did they come from a NPIP MG tested flock or not?


----------



## Southern by choice (May 11, 2017)

You can have carrier birds that never exhinit signs or symptoms UNTIL conditions are right.
When chicks hatch and they display open mouth breathing, gasping etc it is not a good sign.

There are very few that do MG testing through NPIP- it is actually not strongly encouraged. Sadly many in NPIP think they are "tested for everything".


----------



## Duluthralphie (May 11, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> You can have carrier birds that never exhinit signs or symptoms UNTIL conditions are right.
> When chicks hatch and they display open mouth breathing, gasping etc it is not a good sign.
> 
> There are very few that do MG testing through NPIP- it is actually not strongly encouraged. Sadly many in NPIP think they are "tested for everything".




The standards for NPIP are to test for it..ALL turkeys are tested for it and starting June First all birds in Mn will be tested for it..


----------



## Southern by choice (May 11, 2017)

Duluthralphie said:


> The standards for NPIP are to test for it..ALL turkeys are tested for it and starting June First all birds in Mn will be tested for it..



No it is not the standard. The standard test for Typhoid and Pullorum. AI is added in in some states but MG is a whole different program for exhibition birds. It is mandatory for commercial broiler & turkey operations.
There is variance from state to state but it is NOT mandatory for exhibition flocks which is what BYC owners are.


----------



## Duluthralphie (May 11, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> No it is not the standard. The standard test for Typhoid and Pullorum. AI is added in in some states but MG is a whole different program for exhibition birds. It is mandatory for commercial broiler & turkey operations.
> There is variance from state to state but it is NOT mandatory for exhibition flocks which is what BYC owners are.




If you look at the 9-3 you should get it will tell you what is tested for.   BTW it is Pullorum Typhoid not both.

Many states have increased demands on what they require for importation.  I had to start testing for AI to send to several, MD. WV. VA. for some.

MG is a required test it is simply not done by several states,That is changing.

I have to test Quarterly my Turkeys and Chickens now for AI and MG.

A lot of misinformation is put out there by people who want you to think they are "NPIP Equivalent'   So they continue to flaunt the laws by selling eggs and birds across state lines. Ebay is a good example.

It is only a matter of time before someone is sued for shipping a disease across statelines (I suspect it will be MG or AI)  that wipes out a flock and the insuarance company decides to go after them..

I also believe the deep pockets theory will come into play. Ebay or even BYC will be sued also if they facilitated in the sale of untested non NPIP eggs or birds by allowing a non-NPIP source to advertise...

If you look at my 9-3,,and the state issues them as I use the online system, You will see every box checked.  I would never buy from someone who does not have every box checked, I use too, but I have seen and heard too many horror stories like this were MG comes into their flocks and they lose everything.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 11, 2017)

Each state has control of what they do as far as some of the implementation. I was posting quickly as I do alot of other things simultaneously. LOL
In my state I would have been the only exhibition poultry breeder to run a MG free program as we were tested for it and negative... however my state vet recommended 30 day testing... not yearly or quarterly. I opted not to.

I disagree with the direction of the 


Duluthralphie said:


> It is only a matter of time before someone is sued for shipping a disease across statelines (I suspect it will be MG or AI) that wipes out a flock and the insuarance company decides to go after them.



MG is worldwide... it is a mycoplasma it will never be eradicated as wild birds carry it as well so it just won't happen. You would be wiping out poultry all over the world. 
On the other hand  if a breeder knowingly has it they should do all they can to eradicate it IMO.



Duluthralphie said:


> MG is a required test it is simply not done by several states,That is changing.


Unless something has changed in the last 6 months this is not true. I am tested every year and every 3 months for AI. Exhibition poultry is NOT mandatory. 
The commercial flocks around me are required as the monitoring program. 
An exhibition flock MAY go on the program but it is not always encouraged. Far too much risk for the flock owner of exhibition poultry.
In our state automatic quarantine - $7000 fine if a bird goes off your propery. MINIMUM 60 day quarantine with either eradication or complete closed flock are the only alternatives.
Your state may implement things diferrently.


----------



## Duluthralphie (May 11, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> Each state has control of what they do as far as some of the implementation. I was posting quickly as I do alot of other things simultaneously. LOL
> In my state I would have been the only exhibition poultry breeder to run a MG free program as we were tested for it and negative... however my state vet recommended 30 day testing... not yearly or quarterly. I opted not to.
> 
> I disagree with the direction of the
> ...




Again that maybe a state by state thing, We do not have a distinction between "commercial flocks" and "exhibition flocks" here.

While the state has been lax on the MG testing they are changing. I know if you have Turkeys you will be required to test every three months for MG.  It is a swap test and can be done at the same time as the AI test. The AI test here is a swap of 10 birds into a medium that is then tested. The MG test is a swap that goes into a dry pack to the lab.  The test is required for 30% of your flock with a minimum of 30 birds (or all your birds)  All Turkeys must be tested. 

I having worked my entire career with lawyers and having several Lawyers as good friends. ( yeah, lawyers really do have friends) it is only a matter of the right time and right case before a civil litigator will pull a third party "facilitator/accomplice"  into a lawsuit by claiming negligence and disregard for the laws/rules.  What lawyer would not like to nail E-Bay with a multi-million dollar suit?  ( we will just have to agree to disagree on whether we think this will happen or not)


----------



## Duluthralphie (May 11, 2017)

Also Southern, I understand typing posting and reading to realize you need to edit.. One of the things I do like about this format in the PMs.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 11, 2017)

Duluthralphie said:


> Again that maybe a state by state thing, We do not have a distinction between "commercial flocks" and "exhibition flocks" here.
> 
> While the state has been lax on the MG testing they are changing. I know if you have Turkeys you will be required to test every three months for MG.  It is a swap test and can be done at the same time as the AI test. The AI test here is a swap of 10 birds into a medium that is then tested. The MG test is a swap that goes into a dry pack to the lab.  The test is required for 30% of your flock with a minimum of 30 birds (or all your birds)  All Turkeys must be tested.
> 
> I having worked my entire career with lawyers and having several Lawyers as good friends. ( yeah, lawyers really do have friends) it is only a matter of the right time and right case before a civil litigator will pull a third party "facilitator/accomplice"  into a lawsuit by claiming negligence and disregard for the laws/rules.  What lawyer would not like to nail E-Bay with a multi-million dollar suit?  ( we will just have to agree to disagree on whether we think this will happen or not)





Duluthralphie said:


> Also Southern, I understand typing posting and reading to realize you need to edit.. One of the things I do like about this format in the PMs.



You can edit any post ... not just pms... I think there is a little edit thing at the bottom .

I sure hope not ( about the legal thing). We will end up legislating people to death.... grrr  The reality is these are animals. Unless everyone wants to have all birds raised in commercial buildings and no more chickens outside then this is how it is....  wild birds spread many illnesses.  In the end if there is so much lesislation then once again the only people that will have poultry will be large corporations.


----------



## Duluthralphie (May 11, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> You can edit any post ... not just pms... I think there is a little edit thing at the bottom .
> 
> I sure hope not ( about the legal thing). We will end up legislating people to death.... grrr  The reality is these are animals. Unless everyone wants to have all birds raised in commercial buildings and no more chickens outside then this is how it is....  wild birds spread many illnesses.  In the end if there is so much lesislation then once again the only people that will have poultry will be large corporations.




I understand the desire to raise birds outside, I free range nearly everything, so the chances of catching something is there. I wait on the edge of my chair until my test results come back.

However, if people practiced a little more bio security common sense when bringing birds into the flocks the spread of disease would be less. Let's face it while a wild bird might brng something into your flock the chances of disease is larger from a new bird (especially from an untested source) or from a fellow bird owners boots as you show him your birds.

It is like the sayings about teenage daughters and sons.. With Sons you just worry  about one boy, with a daughter you worry about every boy.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 11, 2017)

Duluthralphie said:


> I understand the desire to raise birds outside, I free range nearly everything, so the chances of catching something is there. I wait on the edge of my chair until my test results come back.
> 
> However, if people practiced a little more bio security common sense when bringing birds into the flocks the spread of disease would be less. Let's face it while a wild bird might brng something into your flock the chances of disease is larger from a new bird (especially from an untested source) or from a fellow bird owners boots as you show him your birds.
> 
> It is like the sayings about teenage daughters and sons.. With Sons you just worry  about one boy, with a daughter you worry about every boy.


Agree-  bio-security is a must. That is one reason I am not a fan of poultry shows. We limit what comes in our drive as well. 
TSC does flock swaps and we avoid the parking lot like the plague... well we won't even go on the weekends they do them.

Fowl pox hit our region a few years ago... the testers were saying it was a bad year so many farms ended up with the pox.
We have these wild birds ( forgot what they are called) and when they come in and set in the trees I think oh boy.... let's just hope ... sometimes you can see the foam around their eyes!


----------



## Duluthralphie (May 11, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> Agree-  bio-security is a must. That is one reason I am not a fan of poultry shows. We limit what comes in our drive as well.
> TSC does flock swaps and we avoid the parking lot like the plague... well we won't even go on the weekends they do them.
> 
> Fowl pox hit our region a few years ago... the testers were saying it was a bad year so many farms ended up with the pox.
> We have these wild birds ( forgot what they are called) and when they come in and set in the trees I think oh boy.... let's just hope ... sometimes you can see the foam around their eyes!




I do go to a couple shows a year with my birds, but from September until Spring my show birds live inside my pole barn in quarantine from every other bird I have.  They are pretty happy birds in the spring when they get out of their 4x8 breeding cages.

I actually have my drive blocked off with huge "Keep out" and "Bio-security Signs"  People do not go back there, or when they do they are wearing my boots, booties and gloves, with strict instructions to touch nothing.   Very few ever get in the barn.
I am thinking of getting a golf cart to drive people through the breeding pen area so I can show them the birds and they never touch the ground.

When Runnings, Fleetfarm, TSC or the feed mill have their chick days I avoid the place like crazy.  I have special boots I wear to the stores.

I have a Wild hen turkey that comes up and flirts with my boys in the spring. I hate it.  But If I shoot it the Game warden is upset, if I let it keep coming the USDA vet is upset..It is a no win deal for sure.


----------



## SierraJuliet (May 13, 2017)

Update: It's not MG.


----------



## Wyorp Rock (May 13, 2017)

SierraJuliet said:


> Update: It's not MG.



@SierraJuliet  That's good news  Were you able to get some testing done?  How did you come to the conclusion it's not MG?


----------



## Duluthralphie (May 14, 2017)

Wyorp Rock said:


> @SierraJuliet  That's good news  Were you able to get some testing done?  How did you come to the conclusion it's not MG?





Psst SeirraJuliet,,You here???


----------

